# Je n'arrive pas a mettre la chanson sur mon Ipod



## Melahnou (1 Février 2010)

Salut, 

J'ai un Ipod nano. Je voulais mettre une chanson dessus mais mon Ipod ne la synchronise pas. J'ai tout essayé, je ne sais plus quoi faire :s


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2010)

Juste le temps de te retrouver ma boule de cristal et je t'amène la réponse (en espérant qu'un devin plus puissant ne soit pas passé avant mon retour.... je suis un peu à court de points de mana divineresse en ce moment)


----------



## Billgrumeau (3 Février 2010)

D'habitude ça marche ? Tu fais comme d'habitude ?
Tu synchronises bien avec iTunes ?


----------

